# Ocean Nutriton Formula 1 Pellets



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

What do you guys think of the Ocean Nutrition Formula 1 for rbs? I think it is meant for salt water fish, but the ingredients seem like they would be really good for piranhas. I have a 4 incher.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah i dont think you will have a problem..foods such as silversides,krill are mosly for SW fish..but then again i would just get some hikari cichlid pellets if your gonna feed pellet or carnivore sticks..The cheapest and best way to feed piranhas is to buy cheap fish fillets like tilapia and go to the bait store get some worms and silver sides and just supplement with pellets..but as for those ocean nutrition i dont think it will hurt but its def not ideal..peace


----------

